# Controlador de temperatura honeywell DC1020CT-1B1BB0-E



## maynard1 (Jun 16, 2010)

Hola a todos!!
vengo pidiendo algo de ayuda, ya que soy principiante, y necesito usar este controlador, para por medio de un termopar, leer una temperatura que viene de una valvula Tescom conectada a 110v, y cuando esta pase de 50 grados C, me desconecte por medio del relay dicha valvula

les agradezco mucho cualquier ayuda de antemano!!

pd.
adjunto el manual del controlador


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 16, 2010)

¿Y cual es la parte que no sabés?

Saludos !


----------



## maynard1 (Jun 16, 2010)

Ya conecte el termopar y esta jalando bien, lo que no se hacer es poner la alarma para que despues de los 50 me desconcte por medio del relay la valvula
gracias !


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 16, 2010)

Ahhhhh , eso vas a tener que leerte toda la programación con paciencia.

¿Ya conectaste el relé de salida?


----------



## maynard1 (Jun 16, 2010)

no, esque nose como se conecta el rele,
de hecho la salida del rele te da 110 v?
nose como funcione 
gracias !!


----------



## maynard1 (Jun 22, 2010)

alguien que pueda ayudarme?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 22, 2010)

En la página 28 del datasheet tenés las salidas de relé para lo que vos pretendés.

La salida será de la tensión con que lo alimentes.

Saludos !


----------

